# Mina de sao Domingoss



## kensowerby (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello,  what is happening  at this site have just been told that the Garda came and fined everybody 30€ and moved them on, any info please.
Ken


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 6, 2016)

we were there twice this year en route as we returned were told that the council had been down discussing making it a pay aire, a dutch guy said that national goverment had circulated local councils advising them that motorhomes were a good revenue scource, 
      a brit couple had returned while we were away who had spent 7 months there last year and were set up to do the same again, on the way down south we stopped for 3 nights the cafe bar was open and at the weekend there was no parking for locals,


----------



## kensowerby (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi  Many thanks for the information, heard the news and wanted to know what was going on as we are off to Portugal in Feb. and wondered which way to go, me thinks I will stick to the west side, once again many thanks.
Ken.


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

kensowerby said:


> Hello,  what is happening  at this site have just been told that the Garda came and fined everybody 30€ and moved them on, any info please.
> Ken


if table and chairs are outside you are camping and hence fined, nothing outside and you are parked that's fine/no fine, hee hee


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 7, 2016)

i understand the guarda had been earlier in the summer and moved everyone to the parking place about 300 mts away because there was a canoeing festival on, apparently it came out during the councillors walkabout that the water and sewerage were part of the lease held by the cafe owner and the area on the opposite side was owned by the hotel over the road , still a lovely spot .


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 8, 2016)

Have any of you wandered The old town at Domingos and found the Miners House museum and seen how the Miners lived in the day, the town is getting updated with new roads etc , what about the observatory in the hotel and the cinema ,how many of you have been in these, I hope they do make the Domingos parking a pay Aire and set a time limit on stays there as many abuse the facility, why not try POMARERO whilst there it is another great stopover place with miles of walks, bars and Restaurants near too.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> POMARERO whilst there it is another great stopover place with miles of walks, bars and Restaurants near too.:tongue::tongue:





***** said:


> And yes we have been to Pomaero on the scooter !



Help please Two Spellings but Google never heard of either


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 8, 2016)

Pomarao


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2016)

***** said:


> Also while in the area, check out Mertola. It is possible to overnight down by the river, however we have visited, but pushed on to Domingoss. We should have stayed!
> It is only a few miles away! (west)



Have been to both and stayed but at Mertola stayed in carpark up by a  roundabout Dommingoss side only noticed the aire down by river when leaving should imagine a hard walk up to town from down there.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> Help please Two Spellings but Google never heard of either



Google Maps  OOOPPPS  it is POMARAO  Selpenig was nvere  my srtnog piont  Hee Hee  but you can sitll raed it ?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> Have been to both and stayed but at Mertola stayed in carpark up by a  roundabout Dommingoss side only noticed the aire down by river when leaving should imagine a hard walk up to town from down there.


  I have stayed on the Harbour at Mertola , bit steep going down  but OK, I had a tag axle Hymer at the time, water tap down there and easy walk to the town via the Castle. the Harbour CAN flood at times so beware, I have photos on disc somewhere , if I can find them I will post some later.


----------

